# Why does Linux suck?



## Cuntflaps (May 3, 2021)

Pretty self-explanatory. Why do YOU hate Linux?


----------



## Plank (May 3, 2021)

No split between the base system and local.
The system-d fiasco.
Its users who write fsck for fuck.
The almost completely random standards/conventions for the locations of files.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (May 3, 2021)

Because the thought of Microsoft and Apple monitoring everything I do on my computer gives me the biggest, most raging hard on I have ever had.

Besides, are you even living if you have control on your system? Are you even living if an Indian guy doesn't call you everyday, asking for your credit card info to disinfect your Windows?


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 3, 2021)

Because I've never once had a positive experience where I've installed linux and it has worked as expected without issue.

When Windows gives me an error, I google the error code and the first result every single time is the Microsoft knowledgebase which exactly describes the problem as well as exactly what you have to do to fix it.

When Linux gives me an error, I google it and I may get something helpful, but more often than not I get an ancient forum thread. In the thread there are three or four different people who claim to have solutions and (if I'm lucky) one or two people have said "This worked, thanks bro" to one solution more than the others.


----------



## lolifarm (May 3, 2021)

Linux doesn't even suck the most. It's is the watered-down compromise between Windows and BSD.


----------



## cockaine (May 3, 2021)

Bad representation. Most of the "Loonix personalities" are obnoxious, pseudo-intellectual cunts. The most tolerable of them all is Mental Outlaw, who's cool for a Linux 'tuber but has his head very far up his ass. Lunduke is likable until you inevitably come across the whole "privacy is bad because people made fun of me and I don't know their full name and address". It's embarassing. Makes me so frustrated I'll take quaaludes and piss on people at my local gas station.

Also Linux sucks because you can't mod Skyrim lol



TheShedCollector said:


> Because I've never once had a positive experience where I've installed linux and it has worked as expected without issue.
> 
> When Windows gives me an error, I google the error code and the first result every single time is the Microsoft knowledgebase which exactly describes the problem as well as exactly what you have to do to fix it.
> 
> When Linux gives me an error, I google it and I may get something helpful, but more often than not I get an ancient forum thread. In the thread there are three or four different people who claim to have solutions and (if I'm lucky) one or two people have said "This worked, thanks bro" to one solution more than the others.


For me it's usually just pissy neckbeards on Stack Exchange giving non-answers to legitimate questions.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (May 3, 2021)

I like linux.


----------



## Meriasek (May 3, 2021)

I don't hate Linux per se, but I do hate spending more time fiddling around with all sorts of shit and then still having to go back to Windows for some random shit.
And while compatibility and user-friendliness is getting better, many open source alternatives tend to be garbage. Functional, but barely usable. 
I wish I could have more use for Linux, though, I like the idea.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (May 3, 2021)

Meriasek said:


> I don't hate Linux per se, but I do hate spending more time fiddling around with all sorts of shit and then still having to go back to Windows for some random shit.
> And while compatibility and user-friendliness is getting better, many open source alternatives tend to be garbage. Functional, but barely usable.
> I wish I could have more use for Linux, though, I like the idea.


The only good alternative I haven't found on linux is a video editor, personally. They're all shit.


----------



## Penis Drager (May 3, 2021)

Linux is just fine for everyday use. WINE is a cointoss for any slightly obscure .exe file. I'm running Mint right now and the only problem I've had is getting this one damn porn game to run despite being Java. It wouldn't be that difficult if I weren't so damn lazy but I'm so damn lazy that I don't want to put the effort in getting this damn porn game to run. 
But almost anything halfway professional will work just fine and any of those that don't run have a perfectly viable alternative.

Linux is fine. You're just a faggot


----------



## The Real Me (May 3, 2021)

Because I’m an ape that doesn’t understand it.


----------



## Xarpho (May 3, 2021)

Ignoring tranny fuckery that's been going on in the last five years or so (and I'm getting this one from an older thread), one of the core problems is that there's a core group of Linux elitists who pride themselves on being elitists to the point where they don't like sharing knowledge as that "devalues" their knowledge, but it also restricts newcomers into the platform.

You can probably find any other obsolete/obscure systems where the users are just as autistic but won't be as aggressive.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (May 3, 2021)

Linux is fine if you're not an illiterate gorilla


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 3, 2021)

linux is good but i like my vidya gaems so i have to run windows anyway, and im too lazy to bother setting up and managing more than one OS on my machine


----------



## White Devil (May 3, 2021)

I don't hate Linux per se, I hate linux fanboys troons.


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 3, 2021)

I've used Linux to save my shit from being lost on a computer that bricked on every Windows 10 update, so I'm thankful enough for that. 
I find that hardcore Linux users and fans are slightly extremely autistic and aggro, they unironically tell you to install Gentoo


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (May 3, 2021)

Like the autismo I am, I accidentally wiped Windows 7 off an old Lenovo laptop and replaced it with Mint. It’s pretty good. I just didn’t like I couldn’t use my preferred art program in it. It’d seem pretty cool to use if I wanted to be kewler than all the other kids using windows. Until something fucks up and I’m searching aimlessly on old Linux forums from 2009 trying to find out how to get the fucker to work.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (May 3, 2021)

All the desktop environments I have tried aren't nearly as polished as windows. When I have tried running some games full screen tabbing out usually makes the X window systems to sperg out and freeze the entire system. The only options are to restart or switch virtual console to terminate and restart the frozen apps. 

Running linux is constant tweaking because everything is by default shit and it is up to you to make it usable. If you enjoy changing settings and not being able to run all the software windows can linux is for you. The only way linux can run ms office is in the homosexual online form.


----------



## TheShedCollector (May 3, 2021)

cockaine said:


> For me it's usually just pissy neckbeards on Stack Exchange giving non-answers to legitimate questions.


Different symptom of the same problem.


----------



## Penis Drager (May 3, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> The only way linux can run ms office is in the homosexual online form.


Why are you even attempting to do so?
Libre office dose everything MS office can. I honestly want to know why you'd even consider MS office when using Linux...


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 3, 2021)

Pretty self-explanatory. Why do YOU hate Linux?


----------



## Dark Edea (May 3, 2021)

Linux is so intent on not being Windows that even things that Windows does well are done differently and worse out of spite.


----------



## EthanDude (May 3, 2021)

I installed it when my windows went poop and I regretted it later because I was a dumbass and couldn't figure anything out. Had to get someone to reinstall Windows for me. It's embarrassing that I spend basically me entire life on computers but know fuck all about them


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 3, 2021)

It sucks because you suck.


----------



## EthanDude (May 3, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> It sucks because you suck.


*because I'm tarded


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (May 3, 2021)

Ethan MacManus said:


> I installed it when my windows went poop and I regretted it later because I was a dumbass and couldn't figure anything out. Had to get someone to reinstall Windows for me. It's embarrassing that I spend basically me entire life on computers but know fuck all about them


Unless you jumped into trying to use Arch Linux right off the bat. (and even then...), there's basically no excuse for not being able to figure stuff out if you can read


----------



## EthanDude (May 3, 2021)

Twitter Hate Mob said:


> Unless you jumped into trying to use Arch Linux right off the bat. (and even then...), there's basically no excuse for not being able to figure stuff out if you can read


I was able to use the operating system I just couldn't play the games I wanted to like Halo and my MIC was a windows only mic.


----------



## Moswald Osley (May 3, 2021)

It doesn't, I'm just extremely lazy.


----------



## karz (May 3, 2021)

Linux doesn't suck, odds are you're just lazy, like me.


----------



## draggs (May 3, 2021)

Because Linus Torvaldus was a filthy commie according to www.adequacy.org


----------



## User names must be unique (May 3, 2021)

Because some times on the spur of the moment I want to play  a vidya game, It sucks bad enough on windows where I have to download patches for 30 minutes before my game boots but at least it does boot. On Linux every time it's 5 hours of troubleshooting then downloading a patch then I find the moment has past and I no longer want to play vidya.


----------



## Some JERK (May 3, 2021)

Device manufacturers are getting better about writing drivers for Linux but it's still iffy sometimes. There are also programs that don't have a Linux version and don't have a comparable Linux alternative. Compiling a program from source can be impossible sometimes if your gcc version isnt the _exact_ version that the source wants, and that exact version isnt compatable with your installation.

These are minor complaints but they can be annoying. On balance Linux is great for a lot of roles.


----------



## EthanDude (May 3, 2021)

Btw I'm not hating on linux. It seems like a perfectly viable and good option. I'm just talking about my personal experiences. Totally subjective, nothing more.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 3, 2021)

Using linux requires a change in the way you use a computer and, depending on the distribution, learning parts of linux aside from the GUI. I think people are more harsh in their judgements of linux because of their  growing up with Windows and its problems. People should not expect Linux to run software written for Windows, especially video games. I have been using linux as my main operating system for over a decade and linux has come a long way in terms of usability. While I can use Windows, Linux allows me such an extreme degree of customization and scripting that my productivity is poorer on Windows. I think people have had technology abstracted away so much that people are missing out on learning skills to help their lives and instead are using devices and software that are the equivalent of toddler toys.
People need to not expect a windows clone when trying it and understand Linux isn't one operating system but the core of  many.


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 3, 2021)

Plank said:


> No split between the base system and local.
> The system-d fiasco.
> Its users who write fsck for fuck.
> The almost completely random standards/conventions for the locations of files.


* My thoughts on systemd are kind of mixed, to be honest. In the before time, systemd wasn't as widely used and wasn't very stable. You were better off with distros that used more traditional init in my opinion. However, we now have excellent distros that use systemd by default, like Arch--and the distros that benefited from the simplicity of foregoing systemd (in my case more specifically Slackware and later Gentoo) are more or less obsolete in their own ways. _However_, I still have yet to spend any time learning the internals of systemd. And if something is wrong with a unit, for example, I might just be kind of fucked. Whereas back in the day, even a relatively frightening failure in bringing up a service or what have you could usually be fixed with a bit of shell scripting knowledge. But let's be honest: that's my fault, and every problem I've had since switching to a systemd-based distribution has been solved by configuration changes completely unrelated to systemd itself.

* As for standardizing file locations, yes 100%. This has gotten a million times better over the past decade or so, but it really is still a massive irritation at times.

* The Linux community has always and will always be the worst part of Linux.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 3, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> * My thoughts on systemd are kind of mixed, to be honest. In the before time, systemd wasn't as widely used and wasn't very stable. You were better off with distros that used more traditional init in my opinion. However, we now have excellent distros that use systemd by default, like Arch--and the distros that benefited from the simplicity of foregoing systemd (in my case more specifically Slackware and later Gentoo) are more or less obsolete in their own ways. _However_, I still have yet to spend any time learning the internals of systemd. And if something is wrong with a unit, for example, I might just be kind of fucked. Whereas back in the day, even a relatively frightening failure in bringing up a service or what have you could usually be fixed with a bit of shell scripting knowledge. But let's be honest: that's my fault, and every problem I've had since switching to a systemd-based distribution has been solved by configuration changes completely unrelated to systemd itself.


I personally think systemd is a better init system for enterprise and "normie" use. Instead of trying to write init scripts and use a sysvinit startup tool, you can create human readable unit files, run systemctl to control startup, and read service logs(including systemd errors for said service) using journalctl. You don't need to decipher bash script or look online for examples. There are valid concerns like systemd's violation of GNU's "keep is simple" principle, Pottering's control/influence, and its size.
It has gotten to the point where I think most of the drama in the linux community is from people who barely use or know linux as described in the video below. Linux software projects and distros are like sports teams to them.


Cuntflaps said:


> * The Linux community has always and will always be the worst part of Linux.


At least if you search for an issue, you will get at least one answer on stack exchange or a forum, though the Windows "community" likely has fewer trannies.


----------



## buttman87 (May 3, 2021)

Linux isn't hard to learn just dont start with a shit distro like arch. I first installed Debian 5 years ago and haven't booted windows since. At first I missed the games but I just stopped playing them. I can still play minecraft, dwarf fortress and hellmoo so I don't really care. 

The random standards for file/config locations is a bitch but it's really only a few retarded programs, like systemd. Why the FUCK are service files in 2 places? Some are in /lib/systemd/system and some are in /etc/, why dont you just put them all in etc like every other init system. 
What really make me stop using systemd is systemd-resolved. I needed to get around a web filter and the solution I chose was to use dnscrypt since I didn't want to pay for a vpn. I could NOT get it to stop sending dns queries to fucking google. Turns out google dns is hard coded as a fallback resolver so if dnscrypt-proxy hadn't started yet it would just start sending shit to google.  NIGGA WTF! Even blocking outgoing port 53 with ufw didn't always work. Maybe I'm just a retard but I installed void which uses runit as the init system and I've never had these problems, the config files are simpler too.

I'm currently using fartix which I was hesitant to install at first since I had a bad experience with arch but I haven't had any problems and it all just works. 
I used arch for a few months and the "pacman -Syu broke x" meme isn't a joke. Every time I would update something new broke. I remember one time every python package broke because the permissions to some directory weren't writable anymore. Eventually I figured it out and chmod 777 rather than finding what the real problem is but then next update it changes back, FUCK YOU! pacman would also overwrite my configs sometimes, which really pisses me off. I know this is probably a problem with the package not the distro itself but this happened multiple times and it's literally never happened on any other distro. 

I do hate the elitist faggot community but who cares, there's still plenty of people willing to give real answers to your problems. On sites like stackexchange the good answers usually end up at the top and the garbage "why are you even using this just install x" type comments get downvoted

But really, if all you do is shitpost and play games just use windows. or go outside or something


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 3, 2021)

Neigh said:


> I personally think systemd is a better init system for enterprise and "normie" use. Instead of trying to write init scripts and use a sysvinit startup tool, you can create human readable unit files, run systemctl to control startup, and read service logs(including systemd errors for said service) using journalctl. You don't need to decipher bash script or look online for examples. There are valid concerns like systemd's violation of GNU's "keep is simple" principle, Pottering's control/influence, and its size.
> It has gotten to the point where I think most of the drama in the linux community is from people who barely use or know linux as described in the video below. Linux software projects and distros are like sports teams to them.
> 
> At least if you search for an issue, you will get at least one answer on stack exchange or a forum, though the Windows "community" likely has fewer trannies.


These days I think I would agree with you pretty broadly. I only became a systemd "user" a few years back when moving to Arch, but I've legitimately never had an issue in that time which wasn't totally unrelated to the aspects of systemd I actually interact with. Not exactly a huge amount of experience, but a few years using a given piece of software without it causing problems is pretty damn good by my usability standards. But in fairness, systemd does _a lot _and the extent of my interaction with systemd is limited. I only need to worry about basic functions: managing services, setting some config options, mounting a few remote shares on boot, and I also use systemd-boot. 

As far as communities go, you definitely might be on to something. It's annoying to watch kids argue about distros and shit on the web, but legitimately useful resources actually exist. With Windows you have that MS forum where people just paste spam as "solutions" to problems--and it's always the same shit. "Download this random utility Microsoft released to fix this specific problem which has <1% chance of working."


----------



## tehpope (May 3, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> linux is good but i like my vidya gaems so i have to run windows anyway, and im too lazy to bother setting up and managing more than one OS on my machine


Vidya runs fine on Linux. Valve has done a ton of legwork with Proton. And older games (pre 2010) run fine with Lutris and Wine.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 3, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Vidya runs fine on Linux. Valve has done a ton of legwork with Proton. And older games (pre 2010) run fine with Lutris and Wine.


Some of them have small quirks and new/lazy linux users expect it to work flawlessly.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (May 4, 2021)

tehpope said:


> Vidya runs fine on Linux. Valve has done a ton of legwork with Proton. And older games (pre 2010) run fine with Lutris and Wine.


For the most part, yeah. But some DRM and anti-cheat just doesn't play well with Linux at all, mainly those draconian kernel-level bullshit that cumsoomers are happy to have on their system. For folks that enjoy indie or older titles that have had their draconian DRM removed, you're not really going to be affected. But for people who want to play a game that is AAA and has come out in the past year/two, you're SOL if it uses BattlEye, EAC, or Denuvo. Nvidia drivers are still weird as hell when it comes to Linux, too. Some people (like me) have no/minimal problems and can get things like Hashcat working right out of the box. Though, now I'm in the ballpark of "Hashcat doesn't work for me" ever since I upgraded from a 10 series card to a 30 series card. Other people get super unstable installs that just don't work right, even with a blood sacrifice. I wouldn't say Linux is a bad experience for gaming. It does have benefits, but you are probably going to have to put in research to get things working and some stuff just will never work.

I definitely run both Linux and Windows. My computer used to be a dual-boot system, but I ended up switching to Windows with a Linux VM because it is more secure and snapshots are MVP if you or an update goes full retard. Speaking of updates, I really like how you can update Linux without a reboot. It's very cool. I wish Microsoft would take some of the Linux philosophy of NOT tracking everything I do. And maybe Microsoft could hire a graphic designer to make their user interface not clash with itself constantly. And I've had my Windows install shit the bed from updates way more than Linux but I'm still paranoid Linux will do it.

Maybe I just really hate Windows and I can deal with the weird Linux quirks because Linux doesn't try to bullshit you about what you can't do. Of course, you're free to pursue your dream, but it might not work.


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 3, 2021)

Pretty self-explanatory. Why do YOU hate Linux?


----------



## XYZpdq (May 4, 2021)

"it's got everything windows has!"
"does it have XX"
"no but there's a sorta similar program you just have to compile it yourself every few weeks"
"what about XX"
"no but there's a program that runs those files and it's almost out beta soon"
"oh okay well I like to run XX how does that go"
"oh yeah, nah, you're gonna need to run a dual-install or a vm for that"


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 4, 2021)

Linux sucks because he needs to get out of that damn pumpkin patch and stop carrying a security blanket.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (May 4, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> "it's got everything windows has!"
> "does it have XX? i'm a lazy potato nigger who can't be bothered to learn a new program. I want alternative programs to look and feel exactly like the jank program I'm used to on windows"
> "kill yourself"


FIFY


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (May 4, 2021)

Windows with more customization but less compatibility. If you like finding a solution to your problems by reading and working than you have the perfect operating system. Don't bother interacting with most of the rest of the community.


----------



## Mr. Bung (May 4, 2021)

What the fuck is a Linux?


----------



## The Marauder (May 4, 2021)

Because it’s for NERDS


----------

